# Google- New Discovery May Reverse Ulcerative Colitis Damage - BETTER Health Research



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*New Discovery May Reverse Ulcerative Colitis Damage**BETTER Health Research*He added that "it is entirely possible our findings could extend to Crohn's disease, [which is another form of *irritable bowel syndrome*], as well. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

